# 30-378 Weatherby mag or .30 wildcat



## full_bore1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

In Australia at a shooting range your not allowed over 32 cal,If I bought a Sako TRG chambered for a 338 Lapua Mag and rebarreled it to 30 cal would that be ballistically co-officiant and accurate or would I be better off looking into a 30-378 Weatherby mag,Im just not a big fan of the Weatherby rifles,Thanx


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

If i was going to spend that kind of money i sure would not want to put a differnt bbl on it right away. Why not get a custom built in the cal you want right off the bat.


----------



## full_bore1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah its not so much about the cost its more about the performance of the round,If I was going to choose the wildcat Ide buy the TRG with the right barrel fitted,I have used the TRG rifles in 3 different calibres and love the way they shoot,cant go wrong in my opinion,thanx for your reply all the same,Ryan


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

I think Norma has some new rounds out that are based on the rigby. Might check out those.
K


----------



## full_bore1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

Will do,Thanx


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

KRAKMT said:


> I think Norma has some new rounds out that are based on the rigby. Might check out those.
> K


Norma/Blaser apparently http://www.blaser.de/Blaser-Magnum.1294 ... teaser_pi1

Also what about the Remington Ultra Mag?
K


----------



## full_bore1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

I was considering the 300 rem ultra mag but the 30-378 or the 30 wildcat just have much better ballistics,flatter,faster and harder hitting: http://www.cpcartridge.com/30378wby-b.htm
http://www.cpcartridge.com/300ultraB.htm
though if I find its not worth it I will look further into the 300RUM,thanx,
Ryan


----------

